# Wyoming storm 2/1/16



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

We got a bit of snow overnight and today. Still snowing, but I needed to clean out my driveway so my boy doesn't get stuck when he comes home from school. I'll be making the rounds this evening cleaning out neighbors and family. Just a rough guess, around 10" so far and still snowing. I'm crossing my fingers that the wind doesn't come up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You know, that wind can't be far off.

Looks heavy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought it looked a bit moisture laden as well. 

No wind in Wyoming? Shirley you jest!


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, it's been pretty cold for a few days. It's light and fluffy right now. Believe it or not, it's been dead calm for 2 days. Waiting for the boot to drop, as light as this snow is, it's going to drift bad.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nope,
Don't belive any of it.


:waving:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

We have been out sense 12 am last night. Going to be working through til Wednesday when the wind comes up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2108779 said:


> We have been out sense 12 am last night. Going to be working through til Wednesday when the wind comes up.


Got oot at 2a and did 2rds today, wind start up on the way home and drifting has begun.


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

The wind is ripping pretty good here in South Fort Collins. I am up on a hill though with nothing but a pasture to my east before it drops down on to 287. Its still snowing at my place.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Didn't start here until mid day, its light and fluffy, it supposed to snow all night.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Well... The snow tapered off last night and it's crisp and clear this morning. I suspect the wind will come up today. Here's a couple pics I snapped last night.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Beachernaut;2109143 said:


> Well... The snow tapered off last night and it's crisp and clear this morning. I suspect the wind will come up today. Here's a couple pics I snapped last night.


Nice......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That looks more powdery.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sure does,

hey try to take a pic tomorrow in the same spot so we can see how it drifted in.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good to see snow oot there, dont need buffs future stomping ground drought riden


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What kind of annual snow fall totals you get up there ? Average ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;2109268 said:


> good to see snow oot there, dont need buffs future stomping ground drought riden


Buff's gonna have plenty to do up there...

Build a bunch of buildings.. workshop, wash bay, welding room,

Who knows ? Maybe his wife will retire, and she can spend the days .... all day.... every day..... helping him in the shop, wash bay and welding room....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;2109376 said:


> Buff's gonna have plenty to do up there...
> 
> Build a bunch of buildings.. workshop, wash bay, welding room,
> 
> Who knows ? Maybe his wife will retire, and she can spend the days .... all day.... every day..... helping him in the shop, wash bay and welding room....


Ah yes togetherness. My shops one mile from the house and I like it that way. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2109452 said:


> Ah yes togetherness. My shops one mile from the house and I like it that way. Thumbs Up


Whats the difference ? Every time I'm there, your wife and daughter show up ?.... or vice versa.

I want to see more pics of snow in WY Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They need to take some broader shots. The way its melting here its gonna be gone. Maybe some mountain pics.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I know this is a bit off subject but how about that idiot weatherman on the k2 news.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;2109604 said:


> I know this is a bit off subject but how about that idiot weatherman on the k2 news.


They're referred to as NATC (No Talent @ss Clown)......

They finally got it right for the Front Range of NoCo, the past 2days we got 14-16", also had some drifting too and the V plow came in handy.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;2109374 said:


> What kind of annual snow fall totals you get up there ? Average ?


Honestly, I have no idea.



SnoFarmer;2109229 said:


> hey try to take a pic tomorrow in the same spot so we can see how it drifted in.Thumbs Up


Surprisingly enough, we're not drifting yet. The wind has stayed down for another day.



Dogplow Dodge;2109455 said:


> I want to see more pics of snow in WY Thumbs Up





Randall Ave;2109497 said:


> Maybe some mountain pics.


You guys are in luck. I ended up taking a trip for work to some of our remote sites. Was beautiful, and the snow is still light and fluffy so there was no fighting it (kinda). I had to walk in to both sites. The one pic of the site is kind of fooling you. I had to battle my way through drifts, and was wishing for snow shoes the whole time. Not sure how deep it was, but I know I stopped sinking at waist deep.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

The wind finally hit yesterday. Quite a bit of drifting going on. Spent a couple hours last night cleaning up. Here's a shot of the lane from my previous pics. It doesn't drift too bad being with the wind instead of across wind, but it does drift a bit. On average there were 12"-18" drifts along it. Those tracks in the picture are from me driving through it about 5 minutes before.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Beachernaut;2112021 said:


> The wind finally hit yesterday. Quite a bit of drifting going on. Spent a couple hours last night cleaning up. Here's a shot of the lane from my previous pics. It doesn't drift too bad being with the wind instead of across wind, but it does drift a bit. On average there were 12"-18" drifts along it. Those tracks in the picture are from me driving through it about 5 minutes before.


So now snow fence or wind break to help mitigate drifting?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

CoolThumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF;2112146 said:


> So now snow fence or wind break to help mitigate drifting?


Mitigate...well listen to Mr. Fancy Pants.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2112206 said:


> Mitigate...well listen to Mr. Fancy Pants.


What can I say...... I'm a wordsmith:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone know whe the next chance for a storm is ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2112612 said:


> Anyone know whe the next chance for a storm is ?


WU is claiming next weekend another system will roll through. It figures my boy has Monday the 15th oof for Prez day and I was hoping to head to Med Bow or Lander to hunt yotes.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

BUFF;2112656 said:


> WU is claiming next weekend another system will roll through. It figures my boy has Monday the 15th oof for Prez day and I was hoping to head to Med Bow or Lander to hunt yotes.


Dang I'll gotta get snow hauled off my sites before this next one hits. Finally got most my accounts down to asphalt. I wanted to get my strobe lights installed soon.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

BUFF;2112146 said:


> So now snow fence or wind break to help mitigate drifting?


There is a snow fence in the field next to this lane, it does help quite a bit.


----------

